# Fume hood acid resistant paint



## martymcfly (Aug 18, 2013)

Ive searched a fair bit on this subject and found that someone used spray on bed liner? This seems to be an american product. What does everyone else use to coat the inside of their hoods? Ive searched for acid proof paint but cant find any of that either. I was planning on just using any old paint but not sure if this would work or not.

Any suggestions?


----------



## niteliteone (Aug 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly this was discussed somewhat in the thread on Noxx's Fume hood. Don't hold me accountable for that, though.
I think they settled on using an Epoxy based paint that was resistant to most of what we do here. Stay away from flat house paint as it will absorb anything that comes in contact with it.


----------



## etack (Aug 18, 2013)

If you are painting a metal hood use PTFE paint it will last up against acids and some heat.

http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon/en_US/products/paint/index.html

You can also get PTFE sheets that adhere to surfaces too.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23210

Eric


----------



## Palladium (Aug 18, 2013)

I used a latex water based epoxy for my last fume hood and counter tops. It has held up for almost 2 years without a problem and wipes clean with a damp cloth. I have also used regular exterior satin white latex for my old fume hood without any problems. Of course this is for plywood or as my new fume hood is, sheet rock.


----------



## martymcfly (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replys, My hood is just made out of mdf so i will have a look about for some epoxy paint. Hopefully that will do the job.


----------



## rusty (Aug 18, 2013)

Sealer for rusted out fuel tanks - acid resistant.

http://www.caswellplating.com/restoration-aids/epoxy-gas-tank-sealer.html


----------



## butcher (Aug 18, 2013)

just a thought, they make a two part coating for concrete floors.

http://www.google.com/search?q=concrete+paint+sealer&um=1&hl=en&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=umgRUvhfgqaKAteWgfAL&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=939&bih=563#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=cd3216975814d0d8&hl=en&psj=1&q=two+part+coating+concrete+floors&tbm=shop

http://www.google.com/search?q=concrete+paint+sealer&um=1&hl=en&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=umgRUvhfgqaKAteWgfAL&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=939&bih=563#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=cd3216975814d0d8&hl=en&psj=1&q=acid+resistant+paint+resin+epoxy&tbm=shop

http://www.google.com/search?q=concrete+paint+sealer&um=1&hl=en&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=umgRUvhfgqaKAteWgfAL&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=939&bih=563#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=cd3216975814d0d8&hl=en&psj=1&q=acid+resistant+paint&tbm=shop


----------



## rusty (Aug 18, 2013)

butcher said:


> just a thought, they make a two part coating for concrete floors.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=concrete+paint+sealer&um=1&hl=en&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=umgRUvhfgqaKAteWgfAL&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=939&bih=563#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=cd3216975814d0d8&hl=en&psj=1&q=two+part+coating+concrete+floors&tbm=shop
> 
> ...



butcher the tank sealer is a proven product, this is what I used to protect the aluminum drum in the centrifugal extractor I had built.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 4, 2013)

butcher said:


> just a thought, they make a two part coating for concrete floors.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=concrete+paint+sealer&um=1&hl=en&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=umgRUvhfgqaKAteWgfAL&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=939&bih=563#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=cd3216975814d0d8&hl=en&psj=1&q=two+part+coating+concrete+floors&tbm=shop
> 
> ...



I've used epoxy paint in my fume hood with great success.


----------



## nifty fox (Nov 19, 2013)

etack said:


> If you are painting a metal hood use PTFE paint it will last up against acids and some heat.
> 
> http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon/en_US/products/paint/index.html
> 
> ...




I looked at link and didnt find where you can purchase this paint

Found this http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_x_99984858-P_x_x?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-GPLA-_-99984858&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=99984858&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=&gclid=CMbp0Nf_8LoCFWrNOgodvHsA8Q#utm_source=acq&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=99984858


----------



## Smack (Nov 19, 2013)

If your looking for a product for a acid resistant coating, you should call Dupont and ask for DuPont Industrial Coatings, they will have information on the Imron line of acid resistant enamels. If you can powder coat yourself or have someone that can powder coat, you can ask them for the number to Duponts Powder Coat Division or just have them transfer you and then ask for info on acid resistant powder coatings. The smallest quantity of powder coat product you can order is one box of 60 lbs. (I think it was), that sells for over $300.00.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been in the chemical coating industry for more years than i care to count. The coatings today have changed dramatically in the market place over the last 20 years. People use to call me a painter and it would piss me off. Painters are somebody who paints houses. My employees were called chemical coating applicators and very well trained in their field with industry as well as manufacturer certifications. It would be like calling an engineer who builds a car a mechanic! Painters apply, technicians apply also but with great understanding as to the how, why, and wheres of the coatings as well as all parameters that must be observed. Long story short some of the coatings of today far exceed the "Paints" that where on the market just a few years ago. I built all of my ducting for my fume hood out of wood and sheet rock (Fire rated X) with a coating of regular Elastomeric house paint. I also used epoxy in the past for my other hoods and counter tops. The Elastomeric coatings have performed just as good if not better than the epoxies. You can also use the rustoleum brand of concrete garage floor coatings, but they are much more expensive than Elastomeric. Elastomeric is cheap and efficient.


----------

